# العوامل ارساسية التيث تساهم في ابطاء الجهاز...



## kalimooo (27 يناير 2010)

*العوامل ارساسية التيث تساهم في ابطاء الجهاز...*​ 
-التحميل لبعض البرامج والغير مهمة
2 - عدم توافق بعض الكروت داخل الجهاز
3 - كثرة الكروت المركبة بالجهاز ، وخاصة كرت الفيديو ، والسيدي رايتر
4 -وجود أخطاء أو عطب في إحدى ملفات النظام المحمل على جهازك
5 - إختلاف الرامات المركبة بالجهاز حيث لا يتم التوافق بينها فهي سبب في حدوث المشاكل
6 - من الممكن وجود أخطاء تقنية في اللوحة الأم وخاصة مداخل الكروت والرامات
7 - برنامج زون الارم إذا لم يبرمج صح فله تأثير في ذلك
8- تحميل صفحات الأنترنيت دون إتصال
9- تصفح الصفحات السوداء والغامقة جداً
10- فتح الميكروسوفت وورد أثناء التصفح
11 - التنقل السريع بين النوافذ المفتوحة من الأنترنيت
12- برنامج النورتن إنتي فايروس إذا لم يتم تثبيته بشكل سليم
13- فتح البرامج المنزلة أثناء تصفح الأنترنيت
14 - برنامج القيت رايت له دور في تلك المشكلة
15 - كثرة الإرتباطات التي تخرج فجأة عليك أثناء التصفح
16- ضغط الكمبيوتر بفتح النوافذ
17 - فتح الملفات المرسلة من قبل الماسنجر
18 - فتح المواقع المخلة بالشرف ( المواقع ال***ية ) فهي الأكثر بخروج المشاكل
19 - ضغط الهاردسك بتنزيل البرامج عليه
20 - كثرة تحميل الصور من مواقعها
21- وجود فيروسات داخل الجهاز
22- عدم تحديدث النورتن إنتي فايروس يشكل دوري
23- عدم معالجة الأخطاء في وقتها عن طريق البحث عنها وتركها تتراكم في الجهاز
24- تنصيب ويندز على ويندز دون الفرمته والمسح والتنزيل من جديد
25- تشغيل بعض أنواع الأقراص المضغوطة حيث بعضها غير سليم
26 - بعض أنواع اقراص الويندز لاتكون مكتملة البرامج أثناء تحميلها للتنصيب
27 - عدم القيام بتشغيل معالجة الصيانة للجهاز بصفة شبه يومية
28- عدم حذف ملفات الأنترنيت المؤقتة وجعلها تتراكم دون التخلص منها
29 - عدم حذف ملفات المحفوظات وجعلها تتراكم دون حذفها و التخلص منها
30 - عدم تفحص الأقراص وتنظيفها والقيام بعملية التجزئة بشكل شبه يومي
31- تشغيل الريل بلير لأستماع الأصوات أثناء تصفح الأنترنيت له أيضاً دور في ذلك

وهناك ألاف المشاكل التي لا مجال لذكرها الان
ولكن ما ورد اعلاه هو اهمها واكثرها شيوعا


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 يناير 2010)

*موضوع مهم ومفيد كتير
ثانكس كليمووو​*


----------



## tenaaaa (29 يناير 2010)

معلومات مهمه فعلا
ثانكس كليمو


----------



## النهيسى (29 يناير 2010)

*

شــــــــــــــــكرا


موضوع مهم جدا 


الرب يسوع معاكم
​​*


----------



## Mary Gergees (30 يناير 2010)

*معلومات حلوه اوى 
ميرسى كتير كليمو​*


----------



## kalimooo (31 يناير 2010)

*كوكى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما*


----------



## kalimooo (31 يناير 2010)

*تيننننننننننننننننا


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما
*


----------



## الروح النارى (8 فبراير 2010)

*شكراااً ليـ كليموووو ــك*
*هااااام جداااً*

*محتاجين شرح للنقط على نعرف نلاحظها أزاى*

*أيه الفرق بين fat 32 - nsf*
*أيهما أفضل*
*الرب يسوع معاك*​


----------

